

Why the Clean Tech Boom Went Bust - nikcub
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2012/01/ff_solyndra/all/1

======
tokenadult
Previous submission of canonical URL with 50 comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3495208>

